# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Քթի մեջ խոսելը

## Artgeo

Ժող ինչո՞ւ են Հայաստանցի տղաների մեծամասնությունը քթի մեջ խոսում:  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, թե մեծ մասը քթի մեջ են խոսում։  :Shok:  Ես որ այդպիսի բան չեմ նկատել։ 
Քո շրջապատում այդքան շա՞տ են այդպիսիք։

----------


## Artgeo

Ոչ միայն իմ շրջապատում: Փողոցում ամենուրեք այդպես են խոսում: Հանդիպման ժամանակ կարող եմ նույնիսկ ապացուցել: Պարզապես ուշզադրություն չես դարձրել:

Բայց ինչիա իմ վրա ազդում էն, ինչ չպիտի ազդի:  :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ժող ինչո՞ւ են Հայաստանցի տղաների մեծամասնությունը քթի մեջ խոսում:


Ես նման բաների ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում, բայց ըստ երևույթին դա ակնառու է այն անձանց մոտ, ովքեր վախենում են հաստատուն ձևով իրենց խոսքն առաջ տանել: Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն ինչ են ուզում և նպատակաուղղված մարդիկ են, հաստատուն ու վստահ ձայնով են խոսում:

----------


## Delicada

> Ժող ինչո՞ւ են Հայաստանցի տղաների մեծամասնությունը քթի մեջ խոսում:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով այդպես են նաև խոսում այն մարդիկ ում մոտ մի թերի պատկերացում կա եթե իրենք քթի մեջ խոսեն դա կհամարվի կրթվածության, կուլտուրայի ապացույց: Դե իհարկե չեմ ասում մարդ գոռալով խոսա բայց դե ոչ էլ նաև քթի մեջ  :Wink:  
Ոսկի միջին շաաատ լավ կլիներ :Hands Up:  
Բայց դու ճիշտ ես հիմա շատ են քթի մեջ խոսում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Artgeo> Քթի մեջ, թե՞ քթի տակ: Ինձ թվում է ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել քթի տակ: Մեկ էլ, քթի տակ խոսել հասկանում եմ մի բան թաքցնել: Կա նաև ցածր ձայնով խոսել, որը ուղղակի ամաջկոտ լինելու նշան է:
Հ.Գ. Բայց ես հիմնականում բարձր խոսողների եմ հանդիպել: Ասեմ նաև, որ ավելի հեշտ է բարձր ձայնը ընկալել, քան ցածրը:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Artgeo> Քթի մեջ, թե՞ քթի տակ: Ինձ թվում է ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել քթի տակ:


Չէ, Սասուն, քթի մեջն ու քթի տակը տարբեր բաներ են։  :Wink:  Համենայնդեպս, իմ ընկալմամբ տարբեր են։ Քթի տակ խոսել ասելով՝ ես հասկանում եմ ցածրաձայն, փնթփնթալով խոսելը, որը հիմնականում դժվար լսելի է լինում։ Իսկ քթի մեջ խոսելը... դժվարանում եմ բնորոշում տալ...  :Think:   ասենք, քիթը փակ (խցանված  :LOL:  ) ժամանակ, օրինակ՝ գրիպով հիվանդ լինելու դեպքում, մարդիկ ոնց են խոսում, այ այդպես։ 

Եթե Artgeo-ն էլ դա նկատի ուներ, ուրեմն դրա պատճառներից մեկն էլ կարող է լինել տվյալ մարդու քթի ներքին կառուցվածքը, ասենք, քթի մեջ ավելորդ մսի առկայությունը կամ այլ թերություններ, չգիտեմ։ Բայց մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել. քթի մեջ ավելորդ միս ունեցող մարդիկ իսկապես քթի մեջ են խոսում։

Իհարկե, կան նաև մարդիկ, որոնք հատուկ են քթի մեջ խոսում՝ կարծելով թե այդպես ավելի գեղեցիկ է, օրինակ՝ որոշ աղջիկներ այդպես խոսում են ձայնը բարակեցնելու համար։  :Wacko:

----------


## Esmeralda

Անկեղծ ասած... նման բան չեմ նկատել... Քթի մեջ խոսել... այսինքն գրիպ ընկածի պես, որ քիթը փակ է....  :Xeloq:

----------


## Artgeo

Քթի մեջը գրիպ ունենալու պեսնա: Այ էն առաջ կինոները որ  թարգմանում էին, այ տենց: Աղջիկների մոտ չեմ նկատել, բայց տղաները համատարած տենց են խոսում: Ու չեմ հասկանում թե ինչնա պատճառը: Բոլորի մոտ քթի խնդիրներ չի կարող լինել:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Քթի մեջը գրիպ ունենալու պեսնա: Այ էն առաջ կինոները որ  թարգմանում էին, այ տենց: Աղջիկների մոտ չեմ նկատել, բայց տղաները համատարած տենց են խոսում: Ու չեմ հասկանում թե ինչնա պատճառը: Բոլորի մոտ քթի խնդիրներ չի կարող լինել:


Օրինակ ակումբից ո՞վ է այդպես խոսում.. ասա գուցե հասկանամ, թե որ խոսելաձևի մասին է խոսքը...

----------


## Արշակ

Դե լավ էլի, Artgeo, բաներ ես հորինում։ Տենց համատարած երևույթ չկա։ Փորձեցի հիշեմ, ծանոթներիս շրջանում մի երկու հոգու հիշեցի, բայց այդպես խոսողները շա՜տ քիչ են, ու «համատարած» բառն այստեղ բոլորովին չի սազում։

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Քթի մեջը գրիպ ունենալու պեսնա: Այ էն առաջ կինոները որ  թարգմանում էին, այ տենց: Աղջիկների մոտ չեմ նկատել, բայց տղաները համատարած տենց են խոսում: Ու չեմ հասկանում թե ինչնա պատճառը: Բոլորի մոտ քթի խնդիրներ չի կարող լինել:


Հաաաա՜, հասկացա:
Վառ օրինակ է Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Օրինակ ակումբից ո՞վ է այդպես խոսում.. ասա գուցե հասկանամ, թե որ խոսելաձևի մասին է խոսքը...


Մյուս հանդիպմաը եկեք, ցույց կտամ  :Wink:  

Էն որ մի տեսակ ասում են էէէէէ «Ախպեեեեեեեերս, ի՞նշ կաաաաաաաա՞» Ե-ն ու Ա-ն էլ մի փոքր մլավելու ձևով: Էէէէ կգաք հանդիպմանը ցույց կտամ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Մյուս հանդիպմաը եկեք, ցույց կտամ  
> 
> Էն որ մի տեսակ ասում են էէէէէ «Ախպեեեեեեեերս, ի՞նշ կաաաաաաաա՞» Ե-ն ու Ա-ն էլ մի փոքր մլավելու ձևով: Էէէէ կգաք հանդիպմանը ցույց կտամ:


Բայց էդ ասողները ակումբի՞ց են: Ինձ չի թվում: Երևի դու կողքից ես ինչ-որ մեկին կամ մի քանի հոգու լսել:  :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հաաաա՜, հասկացա:
> Վառ օրինակ է Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը


Ա՛յ շատ լավ ասեցիր։  :Hands Up:   :LOL:  Իսկապես վառ օրինակ է։ Ավելի վառ օրինակ դժվար է գտնելը։  :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Մյուս հանդիպմաը եկեք, ցույց կտամ  
> 
> Էն որ մի տեսակ ասում են էէէէէ «Ախպեեեեեեեերս, ի՞նշ կաաաաաաաա՞» Ե-ն ու Ա-ն էլ մի փոքր մլավելու ձևով: Էէէէ կգաք հանդիպմանը ցույց կտամ:


Անհամբեր կսպասեմ այդ օրվան

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հիմա հանգամանքների բերումով կոկորդս ահավոր ցավում է, ու չեմ կարողանում լիաթոք, բարձր ձայնով խոսել, ու ստացվում է այնպես, որ խոսում եմ ցածր ձայնով, քթի մեջ… ահավոր տհաճ է, անգամ ինքս եմ իմ խոսքերին կասկախում…

----------


## Mari jesc

քթի մեջ մենակ անվստահ մարդիկ են խոսում

----------

